# Sound for a creature crate



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

OK, so I want to build a creature crate. the only problem I am having is with the sound.

What I want is to run one background mp3 file with heavy breathing and occasional low growling. I figure that I need a 3-5 minute long file for this. Then when the box is triggered I want to change to a loud growling, monsters-trying-to-rip-your-head-off sound. This need to only be maybe 10-20 seconds. and then back to the first file.

What gave me the idea is a toy I saw maybe 10 years ago. it was a burlap bag with holes ripped into it and cat fur and claws poking out. When you touched the bag it started making all kinds of noise and jumping around. I think the label said "it's in the bag." You can find a newer version but it is not a good.

Anyway, I need direction as to what mp3 module to use, any amp I might need, (I plan on using powered computer speakers) and direction as to where I can find suitable sound files to work with.

So, any help out there?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Get one cd or mp3 player with its own speakers and another cd or mp3 player with self powered computer speakers and set them both to play a loop. One will continually play background sound of breathing and be heard all the time and the other wil continually play the loud monster noises but will only be heard when power to it's commuter speaker is provided current.
You will trigger the monster noise with the same cercuit as the motor that will provide the shaking of the box. The sound will go off and on as power is switched off and on to the SELF POWERED COMPUTER SPEAKERS not the mp3 or cd player. The simplest way to synchronize the loud noise and shake motor is to have them both plugged into the same power strip that is energized by whatever trigger you use. The most fun trigger would be a remote, like used on Christmas trees.You can do a better job turning it on and off than any sensor.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

What do you think?


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Aquayne said:


> What do you think?


Interesting idea. I'll have to give this some thought. I had never thought of doing anything along those lines.

However, If I could trigger the loud noises to start at a specific point, I could trigger them with my Lynx Express. This would allow me to have more actual crate movement at the sound levels go up and down.

So, for example, the creature goes crazy for say 5-7 seconds, calms down for 3-5 seconds and then goes even more nuts for a few seconds more. If I have a preset starting point in the sound sequence, I can control how rapidly and how much the box moves.

I know that there are mp3 boards that can play several different files and you can trigger each specific file by closing a particular circuit on the card. I just don't know where to get the mp3 boards, which ones are the best buy, how much I should expect to pay, and most important of all...where to get the sound!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

A monster guts Nerve Center or PicoBoo controller will work with ambiant sound and then the startle sound. I use both and these are perfect controllers.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nerve center was my suggestion also, but you beat me to it..


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

But both of them limit me to program segments of 2 minutes and only allow a limited amount of control over the animation.

I have a LOR system and a Lynx Express system. so I have dozens of channels along with hundreds of DMX channels. These give me the option of using RGB lighting, fading the lights and the controllers are even linked wirelessly. 

I guess I could install an LOR controller with an external trigger. But I would prefer a system that is more compact and inexpensive so I don't have top worry so much about taking care of it.

PicoBoo does seem like a decent option.


Any suggestions for a straight up mp3 player board?

And I am having trouble finding the sound I want. I like the low bear growls with heavy breathing for the background, but I would prefer something a little bit more feline.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I am very new to this myself but depending on the software you are running there are options. If using VSA (including the console) you can use Monkey Basic Helmsen to run VSA routines on trigger and I believe you can run multiple instances of VSA with that setup...


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I'm thinking a sound like the dog in Christmas Vacation when he's under the table choking on the bone. Check it out. I think someone remixed it but you get the idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dark Lord maintains a site with a lot of sound files and has been gracious about sharing them with fellow members here. Perhaps if you drop him a PM about the growly sound you're after, he might be able to help you.


----------

